

Why Mozilla needs to pick a new fight   - muriithi
http://www.pcpro.co.uk/blogs/2010/10/25/why-mozilla-needs-to-pick-a-new-fight/

======
gvb
> As it stands, Office 2010 and Office 2007 are brilliant, and all the rest
> are rubbish.

Office 2010 and 2007 are rubbish too. Aside from that minor disagreement, I
agree wholeheartedly that the office suite market desperately need to be
disrupted. However, I totally fail to understand why Mozilla would be
qualified, much less positioned, to do the disruption.

------
corin_
Not the blog I expected from the title, and as soon as I realised the topic I
was disappointed... but it didn't take long to change my opinion.

Interesting suggestion and can't help but agree with him. (Still a loyal FF
user, myself.)

